# Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2010)

*Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]


----------



## zuogolpon (28. September 2010)

*Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Dann kaufe ich mir mal den 3999€ PC. Doch nicht. Geschickt selbst gebaut ists billiger.


----------



## Aholic (28. September 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Eieieiei, PCGH und Alienware... Notebooks vielleicht, okay, aber komplette Rechner? Nein danke


----------



## Dirksen (28. September 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich mir mal den 3999€ PC. Doch nicht. Geschickt selbst gebaut ists billiger.


selbst ungeschickt selbst gebaut ist billiger 
verstehe deren preise eh nicht


----------



## Razor2408 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Wie kann man die Preise nicht verstehen? Ist doch logisch dass Alien-Technologie mehr kostet!


----------



## M.t.B. (29. September 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Die 8% Rabatt reißen die in meinen Augen leicht überhöhten Preise nicht heraus...



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Preise nicht verstehen? Ist doch logisch dass Alien-Technologie mehr kostet!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Selbst mir Rabatt noch teurer als (bessere) Alternativen.


----------



## Monolize (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*



Dirksen schrieb:


> selbst ungeschickt selbst gebaut ist billiger
> verstehe deren preise eh nicht


die habena auch personal
und es gibt genug leute die da mehr geld ausgeben. 

Offtopic:
die mutter meiner freundin is da auch so. die kauft nurnoch von dell. hab die schon versucht zu überreden ^^
hilft alles nichts ^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-User: 8 Prozent Rabatt auf Alienware-Produkte [Anzeige]*

Service brauche ich beim PC zu 100% nur einmal und das ist der Type von dhl der mir die Ware bringt.

Ist was nicht i.O. was in den letzen 10 Jahren nicht vorkam (HW-kompatibilität und nicht Transportschäden) merkt man das ja relativ schnell und schickt es zurück.

@Thema
Denoch eine sehr sehr gute Aktion von PCG-H!


----------

